# Firefox keyboard (not working)



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, 
I have windows 8.1 on a good computer. I usually use Google Chrome
for web browsing. but I noticed that JPG images would be missing when
I surfed on the Tumblr website. 

1. Any idea how to view/fix JPG & Gif images using Google Chrome
while surfing on the Tumblr.com website?


Because of this issue I switched internet browsers to Firefox
Now, firefox will not let me type using my keyboard

2. Can someone tell me how to fix this? :grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does IE show strange signs as well?

Have you tried to reset Chrome?

What antivirus are you running?


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

1.I never intend to use IE web browser. sorry just personal preference.
2. I have Kaspersky Internet Security


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It doesn't matter if you intend to use it for long term, just use it to test with currently.

Is Kaspersky fully updated and does it find anything under a full scan?


----------

